# Free Plants



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I have Echinodorus brasilensis (chain sword that grows taller than tenellus), Eichhornia diversifolia (stargrass), and Phyllanthus fluitans (of course).

Who wants 'em?

If no takers soon, I'll post on the AGA forum.

Cheryl


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

is the Phyllanthus fluitans the red kind? i am curious as to how fast this thing grows and if its at all like duckweed?


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

I know I already snagged some of your star grass, but it looks so good I wouldn't mind more! If there are no other takers, I can take em off your hands (if thats alright with you)


----------



## Raithan Ellis (Nov 13, 2005)

Ygm :d


----------



## Raithan Ellis (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you! These are some great looking plants!


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

i"ll take some stargrass a good bit but i am in gerogia i am getting an aquarium 55 gallon for christmas


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

No more stargrass for now. Needs time to grow back. Ask again in a week or so.

Cheryl


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I want some guppies


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

You can't have any unless you come and get them.

Cheryl


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

OK. You can bring them when you pick up your next article


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Man, I wish I could. At least in Virginia y'all still have winter. No winter here. It's cold enough, sort of, but no snow. Just dead brown grass and bare trees.

Well, short of coming up there, I could get Ricky to write your article....

Cheryl


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

We've had snow on the ground for about a week. I'll send you some. You can melt it and put the guppies in the water.

oh please... someone already had Ricky autograph the other thing I wrote. He told them it wasn't his, and they said but his tank was in it. Arghh!!!

Ben


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

Can I have Some Stargrass now or the sword plant


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CherylR,

how much are the guppies?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

My LFS sells them 10 for $1. They are great for feeding your Oscar


----------



## chlad (Mar 6, 2005)

*Plants-if you need to get rid of some*

Hi there,
I did a bad thing and bought another aquarium. If you need to trim any of your plants-let me know, I can pick them up.

Thanks!


----------

